
Recent Covid-19 Reports from J-Idea at Imperial College London - ianpenney
https://www.imperial.ac.uk/mrc-global-infectious-disease-analysis/news--wuhan-coronavirus/
======
ianpenney
The latest report "Relative sensitivity of international surveillance" seems
pretty solid.

> ... In previous reports, we estimated the likely epidemic size in Wuhan City
> based on air traffic volumes and the number of detected cases
> internationally. Here we analysed COVID-19 cases exported from mainland
> China to different regions and countries, comparing the country-specific
> rates of detected and confirmed cases per flight volume to estimate the
> relative sensitivity of surveillance in different countries.

> Although travel restrictions from Wuhan City and other cities across China
> may have reduced the absolute number of travellers to and from China, we
> estimated that _about two thirds of COVID-19 cases exported from mainland
> China have remained undetected worldwide_ , potentially resulting in
> multiple chains of as yet undetected human-to-human transmission outside
> mainland China.

They've also got a Youtube Channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkIEEtcYxyshaVZ9ViNuAZA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkIEEtcYxyshaVZ9ViNuAZA)

And I've noticed a lot of the contributors on twitter are R developers.

Thanks to everyone on their team.

